# Electric Chainsaw?



## Paul.J (10 Jun 2007)

Thinking about getting an electric chainsaw to replace me petrol one,seeing as how i'm cutting the logs up in me garage/workshop.Thought an electric one would be better.Fumeswise :roll: 
Question is though are they any good,and suitable for cutting decent size logs up.
I had an old electric Black n Decker one some time back which didn't cut too good took ages.So was wondering if these newer versions are any better.
Any thoughts to makes and models and size needed.  
Paul.J.


----------



## jasonB (10 Jun 2007)

I've got a Ryobi one that I biught for the same reasons, also keeps the neighbours happy if I fancy a bit of turning on a sunday morning :wink: 

Cuts just as well as my small (16")Tenaka petrol one which is plenty for 14" dia+ green wood. The electric brake makes them stop instantly as well even without the hand brake being activated so a bit safer as well.

Jason


----------



## Paul.J (10 Jun 2007)

*JasonB wrote*
also keeps the neighbours happy if I fancy a bit of turning on a sunday morning 
Thanks Jason.
So they are also a lot quieter and less maintanance i suppose :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## dickm (10 Jun 2007)

I've got an oldish 16" 110v McCulloch that my son-in-law bought for me in the US of A. It's rated at 2kW, and cuts pretty effectively, though not as fast as my comparable petrol one. But certainly quieter. Elderly neighbour has a 14" B&D that he bought this year, and that's pretty effective for his log cutting.


----------



## TEP (10 Jun 2007)

Hi Paul.

If you just want a electric saw for the odd cutting job they are OK, as long as you keep the chain sharp, and cross cut only. I wouldn't use one for real cutting, I'm on my 4th electric saw now and they have all had a plastic cog inside which drives the chain wheel, and I have had to replace every one. If you try and force the saw a little and get a kick chances are the teeth strip off the plastic cog and your stuck.

Maybe I have asked too much of my saws but that is what happens. I now have a cheapo electric saw which I use for the odd job, and if it goes I won't repair it. My main work is by a Stihl 017, and a Stihl 044 for milling logs, noisy but they work great.

Possibly the better/more expensive makes may have a better drive system and would do the job on big logs but I don't know about them.

True or false I don't know, I was told the plastic cog in a electric chainsaw was there as a safety measure to stop you burning the motor out.


----------



## Hans (10 Jun 2007)

I use an 40cm (16") Husky, seems a lot better than the 35cm (14") McCulloch I used before. The type and quality of the chain might be a factor. It seems a skip tooth chain would be better for ripping.

A friend of mine with a lot of experience in this field, thinks the Stihl are the only electric chainsaws worth looking at, but then he spends a lot on tools in general.

@Tam, modern electric chainsaws have a mechanical overload protection. The engine of the Husky will go on running when the chain gets stuck. The older McCullock missed this feature.

Hans


----------



## jasonB (10 Jun 2007)

My Ryobi electric has a slipper clutch in the drive cog that will slip before any damage is done, though I have tweaked it up quite tight :wink: 

Needs very little maintanance, just keep the blade sharp, works fine ripping or cross cutting.

For big jobs I have a petrol Husky with 24" bar and both crosscut and ripping chains which fly through the wood. The rip chain is just a more aggresively ground blade, not a skip profile.

Jason


----------



## Paul.J (13 Jun 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone.
*TEP wrote*
I'm on my 4th electric saw now and they have all had a plastic cog inside which drives the chain wheel, and I have had to replace every one. If you try and force the saw a little and get a kick chances are the teeth strip off the plastic cog and your stuck. 
Tam can you say which saws you have used in the past.
Paul.J.


----------



## TEP (13 Jun 2007)

Hi Paul.

1st 2 were Black & Decker two different models. 1 about 9 years ago, 2nd different model about 8 1/2 years ago. Both had the plastic wheels replaced about 5 times each, did the work myself once out of warranty, but the wheels worked out quite expensive.

My last 2 I bought as refurbished/returned items don't know what kind. They were probably badged goods, both have had the wheel, one has had the wheel replaced, the other was replaced by the seller when it went just after me having it for almost a week. I still have the two power heads, but only one has a bar and chain fitted. If they go again I won't repair them.

Don't let me put you off electric saws :shock: , I have no experience of the better up market models so in the future I will probably look at them myself. All I tried to do was let you know what experiences I have had, and not forgetting I worked the electric saws quite hard until I acquired my petrol saws.

I doubt that this has been much help to you, all I would suggest is that it seems really worth looking at the more expensive/industrial models.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Paul.J (13 Jun 2007)

*TEP wrote*
Don't let me put you off electric saws 
Thanks Tam.
No Tam you are not putting me off,more info the better  
Just phoned a gardening centre up and asked about electric chainsaws.
Was told that there a lot of cheap imports coming in that break down soon and they can't get spares for.
Ones mainly sold are for just light work really,domestic use.
Apparently the cog wear out is a common thing as users put too much strain on the motor,causing these cogs to wear down.It's how they're designed.
Was told to go for a Stihl or Husqvarna,more industrial types if it is to be used a lot and for bigger logs.Spares are easily available,but not cheap :roll: 
What to do :? 
Paul.J.


----------



## Mark Hancock (13 Jun 2007)

Hi Paul

I've had an electric Stihl (E180 I think) for a number of years and it's been great. Admittedly it's more expensive than the cheaper imports but it's been worth it. I would certainly recommend them.

On a point of safety note that the chain on an electric chainsaw cannot be pulled round the bar without pulling the trigger. I was taught to do this before starting any chainsaw to ensure the chain runs smoothly and it's the correct tension. I tried this with the electric when I first got it and nearly lost a finger - learnt my lesson very quickly :sign3: -


----------



## Paul.J (13 Jun 2007)

*Mark Hancock wrote*
the chain on an electric chainsaw cannot be pulled round the bar without pulling the trigger.
Thanks for the warning Mark.
If this is the case then it is a dangerous way of doing it.
Paul.J.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Jun 2007)

Just junked me B&D chainsaw... no prob as I have a husky petrol job, it's been a lot more reliable! (tempting providence?)


----------



## Bodrighy (14 Jun 2007)

Managed to get a Husqvarna at £50 pound reduction at the St Asaph Woodfest. Thought about an electric as they tend to be so mch cheaper but was put off by the limitations. As I scavenge wood, I need to be able to cut in fields etc. As long as 2 stroke are turned over regularly and the filters are kept clean they are no problem. Used one for years and apart from replacing the chain they gave me no hassle. Only advantage I can see in an electric one is the noise factor. On Exmoor that isn't a problem, in Birmingham it may well be.

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (14 Jun 2007)

*Bodrighy wrote*
Only advantage I can see in an electric one is the noise factor. On Exmoor that isn't a problem, in Birmingham it may well be. 
Yep Pete that is the main problem,plus the fumes and the amount of time i am now using the petrol saw,which is more often these days :roll: 
Got a load more to still. :shock: 
Paul.J.


----------



## Paul.J (20 Jun 2007)

Went down to see the chap who i have been having some logs off recently,the weekend.
He's cut me a couple of slabs of Oak for the bench project i'm doing,but things haven't turned out as planned with the slab.
Got talking about chainsaws and mentioned that i was thinking of getting an electric one.
Told me to pop into a place that we pass to get to his that specialize in chainsaws,lawnmowers etc,so we did.
I was shown some of the cheaper chainsaws and was also shown the repairs they were doing to them and what was going wrong with them.
Then he showed me the top end ones Stihls,and huskys.Different tool all together.
Told him what i was using the saw for and recommended 2 models,both over £250.But he could do a deal,but that was still to much.So i said i'll think about it.
Got home had a quick look on Ebay and there was a virtually new Stihl electric chainsaw finishing soon.Half price and no bids.So watched it,bid on it at the last moment and won it. :shock: 
Just waiting for it to arrive,which should be tomorrow  
Just hope i've done the right thing.
Paul.J.


----------



## Woodmagnet (20 Jun 2007)

Fingers crossed for you Paul. :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (20 Jun 2007)

*Kevin wrote*
Fingers crossed for you Paul. 
Thanks Kevin.
It arrived today.Haven't really had time to have a good look at it yet,but it does look brand new.All it's original packaging with it  
Just gotta get some oil for it.
Will let you know how i get on cutting some logs with it the weekend.
Just finishing me garden bench off  
Paul.J.


----------



## Losos (25 Jun 2007)

TEP":8rg7456h said:


> My main work is by a Stihl 017, and a Stihl 044 for milling logs, noisy but they work great.



Just like to add another vote for Stihl mine has never let me down and can tackle logs bigger than I ever need to.

I would advise you avoid Black & Decker - the one I had some years ago was hopeless, and in addition the chain oil mechanism kept wearing out so it wouldn't pump oil and it wasn't easy to find spares.


----------



## Paul.J (25 Jun 2007)

Well here it is.  
Used it for the first time today,and have to say am really,really pleased with it.
Cut up some Yew,to length and down the middle,no bother at all,and a big chunk of Oak,again no bother at all.
No smoke,a lot lighter,so good for me back,and a lot quieter  Even cut nice with the grain,where as the petrol one struggled for some reason :? 
Previous owner said the chain might need sharpening but if it did i can't wait to use a new sharp one.This one cut with ease.
Only draw back was the amount of times i had to fill the oil chamber.But at least it gave me a quick break,and was wary of the electrical cord all the time.
Can't believe the difference between this one and the old B&D one i had before.




Now i'm back in turning mode there will be some piccys soon  

Paul.J.


----------



## shedhead (28 Jun 2007)

I was not as lucky as you Paul. The chainsaw i bought from Ebay arrived today, when i built up saw it would not work. After i played around with it, it started to work for a few seconds then cut out. An electrical problem, loose wire, also listed as " ALMOST NEW " but it has 2 nicks in cable.
I have told seller i will be returning but that also means double postage spent before i get money for saw only refunded. As usual the innocent party does not get justice.


----------



## Paul.J (28 Jun 2007)

Hello Dermot.
Sorry to hear about your misfortune with your saw  
I suppose this is the problem with Ebay you do take a risk when buying from there,but i was satisfied with the answers to my questions from the seller to make me buy it,and have to say that have been happy with all my purchases from Ebay in the past.
If this one hadn't have been on Ebay i was going to wait till i could get a new Stihl has i had made my mind up that this was the way to go for me.
Hope you get it sorted soon.
Paul.J.


----------



## shedhead (29 Jun 2007)

Got problem with ebay sorted. Turns out seller was decent and refunded all money , and i have to bin saw.


----------



## TEP (29 Jun 2007)

Good result there *Dermot*. Similar to my experience, bought a cheap chainsaw on ebay. Plastic drive cog went, contacted the guy who said he would send out a replacement head.

New head arrived, contacted him to ask what he wanted done with the old head, said keep the old head and if he came across a spare cog would send it out. Thought Yea!

Just over 3 weeks later a dirty but usable cog arrived though my door. I now possess the 2 working heads and am still using them. I won't repair them again, but they will do until I get silly and try to cut a tree with them :lol: 

I have been bitten on ebay, but in general most seem OK. [-o<


----------



## Paul.J (29 Jun 2007)

Well done Dermot  
Glad it worked out.Just be careful.
Paul.J.


----------

